# What's your main Fursona?



## dragonight1993 (Jun 13, 2019)

I thought that it would be nice to have a spot where you can share what your main Fursona is. Here's my Fursona as an example.

My Fursona:
Name: Cordula
Race: Dragon
Wings of Fire Tribe: Seawing
Sex: Female
Age: 26
Scales: Blues and purples
Eyes: Blue-green
Other: A tattoo on the underside of both wings
Sexuality: Straight
Relationship: Single
link to character: www.deviantart.com: Cordula (redone) or www.furaffinity.net: Cordula (redone) by dragonight1993
Photo:


----------



## potato-kun (Jun 14, 2019)

here's my 'sona, Joy, who's also a dragon!


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jun 14, 2019)

Name: Blue
Race: Blue Phoenix
Sex: male
Age: thousands
Eyes: red/orange
Sexuality: straight
Relationship: single

Art i have so far of him: Artwork Gallery for BluefiremarkII -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Skychickens (Jun 14, 2019)

LV is a winged ferret Necromancer


----------



## RyejekG (Jun 14, 2019)

Name: Ryejek Gwynevin
Race: White Wolf
Sex: male
Occupation: Cheif Architect of Everglow
Age: 140 (physically 26)
Eyes: Sapphire Blue usually Glowing
Other: Tattoo on back of a green diamond with 7 hexagons and a thin black line on his left wrist. Metal plate fused to his muzzle.
Sexuality: Gay
Relationship: Unknown
Likes: Coffee, Good food, travelling and relaxing in the pool in his penthouse.
Dislikes: People who force their oppinions onto other, the cold, sea food and others interfering with his missions.
Abilities: Umbrakinesis, Pyrokinesis, Wormhole Travel and Shapeshifting
Link to ref sheet: www.furaffinity.net: My Fursona by DragonRaptor        (Art not created by me but by Darkgoose)


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jun 14, 2019)

My main sona is my scaly beardie girl, Mae! She's shy, humble, sweet, and above all, kind! She loves making friends, though she's often lonely. Kind of ironic, considering. She's a het-demi, like me, and she's 19. I'll show you my best art of her!


----------



## CinnamonSkunk (Jun 15, 2019)

Name: Cassia 
Species: Hooded skunk 
Gender: Nonbinary (female body, but I'm lazy and don't like to draw boobs lmao)
Sexuality: Pansexual / Poly 
Relationships: None (my partners are nonfurries). 
Likes: Cooking, tea, coffee, video games, books, cuddling, and domestic activities. Also LOVES Moomin merch. 



 

I'm hoping to commission an actual ref of her soon (or draw one, but I'm really rusty).


----------



## vulpis_flooftail (Jun 19, 2019)

Name: Vulpis 
Race:  metaforphmagus fox type( a human or animal able to change certain body parts like arms, legs, face, fur color, ECT but not the entire body and give it any kind of color or texture similar to an object touched by the creature and is very skilled in magic)
Base fur colors: blues, blacks, and whites 
Eye color: green glowing
Gender:male
Age: thousands of years physically: mid 20s 
Sexuality: bisexual
Relationship:single
Enjoys: cooking, eating, gaming, reading, sleeping, being around others


----------



## SoniatheSquishy (Jun 19, 2019)

Name: (Sonia? Minty? Winter? Still not sure on this)
Race: Deer/Raccoon Hybrid
Age: 19
Gender: Fluxgirl
Sexuality: Demi/Pan
Relationship: Single
Enjoys: Friends, Hugs
Other: A huge nerd probably


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 19, 2019)

(He wasn't origionally my fursona, but I mostly RP with him.)

Name:  Griefan Nathaniel Bradanska
Race: Moebian fox
Affiliation: Order of Moebius, anti Moebian Army.
Sex: male
Age: 27
Fur color: Black with grey secondary fur.
Eyes: Green
Other: Wears a green jacket. 
Sexuality: Straight
Relationship: Single
link to character:  www.deviantart.com: Grief on a rampage -AT-
Photo:


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 20, 2019)

main fursona?

i only have the one.


----------



## dragonight1993 (Jun 20, 2019)

Sam A Wamm said:


> main fursona?
> 
> i only have the one.


Some people have more than one fursona so I'm asking what is the main fursona you use if you have more then one if you just have one then that would be your main fursona so then post that one if you want.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 20, 2019)

dragonight1993 said:


> Some people have more than one fursona so I'm asking what is the main fursona you use if you have more then one if you just have one then that would be your main fursona so then post that one if you want.



huh.

i've always ever been the same person. don't exactly lie about myself or play roles.

it's pretty weird for me to pretend to be something i'm not on a constant basis.

i mean i did make them physically different and have different abilities in a fantasy perspective but i can't imagine being multiple different personalities.

i've spent so long trying to understand myself and why i don't fit in anywhere i guess i'm incapable of adapting into someone else that might work better in a different situation.

i mean i never modify my behavior even when i should. i just be me because i can't be anything else.

i mean if i wasn't such a complicated person by default i'd be a one trick pony. a mister bland.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 20, 2019)

Jeg har ikke en fursona.


----------



## Catdog (Jun 20, 2019)

Here's my fursona, Pavo Halftail. She's a mishmash of stuff I like both design wise and personality.  She used to not have a lateral stripe or green chest marking, but I wanted to include some more fun things in her design while still keeping it relatively simple.


----------



## Croc and Roll (Jun 20, 2019)

Name: K.C.
Species: Crocodile
Gender: Female
Age: 21
Scales: Forest green and cream
Eyes: Yellow
Sexuality: Asexual
Relationship: Single
Picture:


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 20, 2019)

Name: Guifrog
Species: Blue Poison Dart (Anthro) Frog
Gender: Male
Age: 29
Sexuality: Asexual/Aromantic
Relationship: Single


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 20, 2019)

I'm me -just me.  Shy, reserved, hardheaded, maternal, opionated, semi delusional, uncouth, take it or leave it me.  I hate to lie because I have to remember what I lied about.  So, just being me is easier.  Love caracals because they and I are a lot alike: wild, free, close mother offspring relationships, can make lifelong friends with other cats and some dogs, people, other species.  Takes on bigger adversaries than it probably should.  Too experienced to hate anymore, too old to care.  As my wife would tell ya, pretty stubborn and ornery military type.  She doesn't care for furries, but makes an exception for me.  I can't think of anything else useful.


----------



## BeeboWasHere (Jun 22, 2019)

Name: Beebo
Race: Dutch Rabbit
Sex: Male
Age: 17
Fur: Dark Brown and White
Eyes: Yellow
Other: Three tails, Miniature Cupid wings. Their wings are too small to lift them up.
Sexuality: Bisexual
Relationship: Single


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 22, 2019)

Name: Sam
Race: Canadian Takin (now extinct)
Sex: Male
Age: 50
Fur: White
Eyes: Green
Other: Black hooves and horns. More abilities and quirks than i care to mention.
Sexuality: I will steal your partner and seduce you as well
Relationship: 4


----------



## Rexcaliburr (Jun 23, 2019)

Name: Navire Sanchez
Race: Cheetah
Sex: Female
Age: 27
Fur: Sand
Eyes: Green
Other: Has a long scar running from just below her left shoulder to above the wrist.
Sexuality: Straight
Relationship: Married.
Photo: Navire Sanchez on Toyhouse (The picture is pretty big)


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 23, 2019)

Name: Liseran Thistle
Race: Deer
Sex: Female
Age: 17
Fur:Lilac and white with spots.
Eyes:Blue and Pink
Other: Has cute antlers!
Sexuality: Gay/Lesbian
Relationship: Single
Photo:


----------



## Leadhoof (Jun 23, 2019)

Name: Dallas
Species: Horse
Sex: Male
Age: 24
Fur: Gray with white markings
Eyes: Brown
Other: Plenty of minor cuts, burns, and stains from working in a shop
Sexuality: Bi
Relationship: His right hand


----------

